
Please Help Me Delete Me Account - megamindbrian2
I am unemployable and I assume it is my internet history that drives people away from me. Please show some morality and delete me account! I can&#x27;t believe it is 2019 and I have to write this.
======
sigmaprimus
I dont think deleting your account will help, First off your using a pseudonym
so unless your including that on your resume I dont see any potential employer
linking your HN account to you. Secondly I have scanned over your comments and
dont see anything that would make you unemployable. I did notice you had some
issues in your childhood and were on disability. I also saw that you are very
familiar with credit default legislation in Texas, which might suggest a
problem there? I find that many people that have been out of work for a while
tend to lose their self confidence, feel like they are worthless...dont
believe it, if you can show up on time, not talk back and do what your told
there are plenty of companies desperate to hire you, they just dont want the
hassles of creditor calls and personal issues. Things might be different in
Texas but I doubt it. I would suggest looking into election work maybe, it is
my understanding there is an election comming up in a year or so!

~~~
megamindbrian2
I've been getting that a lot lately. That's what makes this not fun. If my
company is knowingly stealing from people why should I keep silent?

------
tlb
Email hn@ycombinator.com for such requests.

------
kick
Hacker News doesn't delete accounts. You're out of luck.

~~~
dudul
Is that true? I saw a comment fairly recently mentioning that one just had to
contact an admin to delete an account.

~~~
kick
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19459658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19459658)

dang:

 _We delete comments for people nearly every day. It 's true that we don't
allow wholesale deletion of account histories, because that would gut the
threads the account had participated in. But we also don't want anyone to get
in trouble from anything they posted to HN._

 _The idea is to balance the need to preserve history (community interest) and
the need to protect users (individual interest). We don 't get there
perfectly, but I can tell you for sure that the vast majority of people who
ask us about this end up happy with how we help them._

